# Repeat c-section icd9 code



## kathleenl (May 14, 2014)

Good morning,

I am wondering if there is an ICD-9 code for repeat c-section?  Or would I just use 669.71?  Nothing else is going on with this patient, no other reason for the c-section.  

Any help or guidance is appreciated.

Kathleen


----------



## kathleenl (May 14, 2014)

Nevermind!  I've been out of the OB coding world for a while and the code just came to me.

Thanks!


----------



## beulastella (May 14, 2014)

Hi Kathleen, 
If the patient is still in gestation and not delivered , I think they mean the (repeat c-section)  c-section procedure done in previous delivery and want to do the same now for the current pregnancy and i can suggest 654.23 previous cesarian delivery.


----------

